# A few bucks and a couple hours keeps you from buying a new saw



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

+1 FANTASTIC Very informative…


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks DW!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, Steve, for the info. I think it isn't just DeWalt that can't provide exact replacements.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's an industry standard


----------



## HerringImpaired (Mar 13, 2019)

That's my saw! Haven't had any issues, but good to know it is repairable….


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Good review *sras*...

If my *Kapex* switch bums out I might have to PM you… however, the yellow might clash with the green.

For other *DeWalt* owner/viewers info… is it a *DeWalt kit* or *aftermarket*?


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks LBD,

The kit is supplied by DeWalt. I bought it from a local DeWalt service center.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

sras,

Thanks for posting. I hope not to have to replace mine, good to know all the info you provided!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Good save. Far too many would just dump the saw on the curb and start over!

Pretty sure when the switch on my Chicago Electric dies, the thing goes to the recyclers…


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Very informative and great pictures as well. Thank you : )


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I have repaired De Walt tools on many occasions, mainly broken spot welds on interconnecting wires and short wires that break from vibration during use.
The switch mech and most other brands of tools get sawdust in then and cause problems, the air compressor is a first line repair tool when fault finding initially.
A shot of air in the brush vents or switch mech can localise problems even before picking up another driver.

I should document them here also, to allow the transfer of knowledge as prompted by sras!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Good points Rob! I'll add it to the intro.


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

I have a dead DeWalt ROS. I've opened it up and cleaned it, which got it going for a short time, but it quickly failed. Same issue, the switch. I wonder if a switch kit is available for it also.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

> I have a dead DeWalt ROS. I ve opened it up and cleaned it, which got it going for a short time, but it quickly failed. Same issue, the switch. I wonder if a switch kit is available for it also.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I had a problem with my DeWalt ROS also. It came on at night and sanded a hole in my bench. I came in the shop in the morning and it was still running. I have since trashed that sander. I had to replace a stuck closed switch on my Bosch miter saw so when I received a replacement switch for it I wrapped it with saran wrap to keep the dust out of it and it has now been running for three years. No problems. Switches seem to be the weakest link in all powered equipment and tools.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Jeff - I did a quick search on Amazon and found several replacement switches offered. Not sure if they work for your model.

Jim - That is really scary that a tool could turn on like that. If you had been gone traveling that could have been awful!


----------

